# Transfer paper for mugs



## DGWorkspace (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm brand spankin' new to sublimation. I just purchased two Epson C120 printers, one equipped with CIS dye sub ink. I want to do mugs, tshirts, tote bags, keychains and calendars.

These are my questions:
I purchased T-Shirt transfer paper from PrintOnIt. Can I use this same transfer paper for my mugs as I do for T-Shirts?

The paper is really confusing me. Any help in clarifying which dye sub ink, and paper is greatly appreciated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you have dye sub ink and sublimation paper..it will work just as well with sublimation mugs..they have to have the polymer coating ...and make sure you get the 'hard coated' ones...they will take dishwasher washing.


----------



## DGWorkspace (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Charles, 
Thanks for the info. Let me make sure I got it. Again, I have T Shirt Transfer paper. Can I use the T Shirt transfer paper, dye sub ink on the mugs or do I need some other type of paper for the mugs. The ink I'm clear on it's the paper I'm not sure about. 
My partner ordered T Shirt transfer paper from PrintOnIt and I wasn't sure if we have the correct paper for the mugs or if there is some other type for mugs.

Dede


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

There are a lot of different type of papers out there . What I have found is it best for me to use a different type of paper for my mugs . Below is two mugs I have tested using paper from photo USA , the mug I used the cloth paper on ended up with a mottled image in the blue water and photo USA has another paper for ceramics and the result is excellent on mugs . You can also use a Hi Res photo paper from Epson on ceramics with good results . 




DGWorkspace said:


> Hey Charles,
> Thanks for the info. Let me make sure I got it. Again, I have T Shirt Transfer paper. Can I use the T Shirt transfer paper, dye sub ink on the mugs or do I need some other type of paper for the mugs. The ink I'm clear on it's the paper I'm not sure about.
> My partner ordered T Shirt transfer paper from PrintOnIt and I wasn't sure if we have the correct paper for the mugs or if there is some other type for mugs.
> 
> Dede


----------



## DGWorkspace (Sep 22, 2008)

So, what type or brand would you use?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been doing dye sub for over 8 years. I use the same paper for mugs and material. I have used the paper from Photomugs.com, from Conde, ..in fact I guess I have used dye sub paper from several sources...name brand vendors like on this site...never a problem..just time/temp/pressure in right combination

I have tried...but do not like...regular hi res photo paper.. at the cost of just pennies per sheet for dyesub paper..why change..so I don't


----------



## DGWorkspace (Sep 22, 2008)

Charles,
I don't mean to be so lame but you're telling me that you use the same transfer paper for mugs as you do for T Shirts? Is that correct and the paper is Photomugs.com by Conde?

Dede


----------



## DGWorkspace (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't find the paper that you're speaking about. HELP


----------

